# How do I view more than 10 posts per page in the threads



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok.. when i view threads, it shows only 10 posts per page. Where do i change so i can view ...say 50 posts per page?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You can't.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Bummer. No wonder i couldn't find how to change it..


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14337-posts-per-page/


----------

